# Problème Import Photothèque Icloud



## Rominounous (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis quasiment deux ans un Mac Book Pro. Je précise que je suis également possesseur d'Iphone. Je suis passé à la version 200Go d'iCloud dans le but de stocker toutes mes photos sur le Cloud, le disque dur du Macbook n'étant pas très grand.

Toutes les photos de mon Iphone se synchronisent sans souci depuis toujours sur iCloud mais il m'est impossible de mettre les photos du MacBook sur le Cloud. Quand je me connecte à iCloud, tous les albums de Photos sont présents mais tous vides.

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour stocker ces photos, alors je m'en remets à vous. Un grand merci pour votre aide.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ericse (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Il faut patienter, ça peut être long.
Et si tu as patienté et que rien n'arrive, le bon côté d'être un client payant c'est que l'on a droit au support : appelle Apple


----------



## Rominounous (22 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faut patienter, ça peut être long.
> Et si tu as patienté et que rien n'arrive, le bon côté d'être un client payant c'est que l'on a droit au support : appelle Apple


Bonjour

Merci à toi pour ta réponse, effectivement, le problème semble réglé. Mes photos se chargent très (très très) lentement. Mais le résultat est là, c'(est déjà ça ☺️


----------

